

Raspberry Cloud – Dropbox for the Raspberry Pi - CodeHustler
https://github.com/JaredMHall/RaspberryCloud

======
gnur
Not sure why this project is keen on calling itself Raspberry PI. There is
nothing that makes this specific for the Raspberry, it's just a cursus based
interface to Dropbox.

~~~
CodeHustler
It's called Raspberry Cloud actually.

At the time there were no fully-featured Dropbox ports for the Raspberry Pi.

So seeing as how the main motivation was to make a Dropbox port for the
Raspberry Pi community, I figured I'd put Raspberry in the name.

------
joeyspn
I was expecting something like OwnCloud, a true dropbox clone, which is fairly
easy to install on a Pi...

[http://projpi.com/diy-home-projects-with-a-raspberry-
pi/pi-o...](http://projpi.com/diy-home-projects-with-a-raspberry-pi/pi-
owncloud-drop-box-clone/)

~~~
CodeHustler
Raspberry Cloud uses the Dropbox API, it isn't a clone. So you have the
advantage of accessing your actual Dropbox folder. Plus it is fully featured
media links, downloadable .zips and all.

It is easy to install as well :D

